# Eclipse Plugin's Liste



## Guest (24. Okt 2008)

Hi,

da ich die letzten Tage wie verrückt mir versuche gute und vom allem "freie" Plugin's für Eclipse zusammen zu suchen - aber nicht wirklich fündig bzw. glücklich werde wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so benutzt. Habe mich auch dementsprechend hier schon durch das Forum gewühlt aber nur Stellenweise was gefunden. Dieser Post kann man ja so erweitern das für Neulinge wie mich und mit Sicherheit noch viele andere eine erste Anlaufstelle / Zusammenfassung von aktuellen Plugin's wird. 

> [Name / Version] z.B. eUML2
> [Lizent - Aufgabe] z.B. UML Modellierung (Frei u. Kommerziell)
> [Homepage / Download] http...
> [Erfahrung / Beschreibung / Kommentar / Vor-Nach-Teile]

Bei Verbesserungen im Aufbau der Beschreibung - gerne Erweiterbar. Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2008)

Meinst du so wie hier?

 :roll:


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2008)

Eher nicht - ich habe gedacht man bekommt hier eine quasi Grundausstatung wie sie z.B. bei NetBeans schon ist.

Ich brauche momentan z.B. was um UML Modelle zu erstellen - einen Swing / GUI Builder.
Hab mir jetzt schon mehrmals das Eclipse neu installieren müssen weil ich schon teilweise so viele Plugin's installiert hatte und diese nicht so wirklich das gelbe vom Ei waren. Deshalb Tiel dieses Postes ist "gute & vor allem freie" Plugin's hier zu finden - mit Benutzer Kommentaren wie: " Gut bedienbar - aktuell - etc." - Listen von Plugin's gibt es viele aber eine wo man sieht welche man brauch - zu gebrauchen sind nicht - deshalb dieser Thread.


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2008)

> Listen von Plugin's gibt es viele aber eine wo man sieht welche man brauch - zu gebrauchen sind nicht - deshalb dieser Thread.


Sieh dir den link nochmal genau an, da stehen manchmal auch Kommentare bei den Plugins.

Ansonsten denke ich dass du konkrete Fragen stellen solltest um Antworten zu bekommen, mal schnell die Idee haben *noch* eine Liste von Plugins zu erstellen ist doch Quatsch.


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2008)

Ok danke für die Info - closed!


----------

